# STEP7 V5.3 Students Edition



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mich in letzter Zeit privat mit SPS beschäftigt und würde gern wissen was eine STEP7 V5.3 Students Edition kostet und wo ich so ewtas bestellen kann. 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 März 2005)

Hallo,

im SIMATIC-Forum gibt es et3was dazu:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2795

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## UW (8 März 2005)

Hallo,

oder Du bestellst hier eine kostenlose Demoversion.

SIMATIC Software
STEP 7 Professional Edition 2004
(Trial Version mit 2 CDs)
14-Tage-Lizenz für STEP 7, S7-SCL, S7-GRAPH,
S7-PLCSIM

http://www.automation.siemens.com/o...97ADC85-538D-476D-BA95-8C3FFAB0C439&homeID=12

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2005)

StepSeven schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich in letzter Zeit privat mit SPS beschäftigt und würde gern wissen was eine STEP7 V5.3 Students Edition kostet und wo ich so ewtas bestellen kann.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> StepSeven schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

